# Refrigerator Question ...



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

A friend of mine owns an older SOB. His refrigerator has stopped working. Someone told him that he should take the fridge out and invert it for a couple of hours, then turn it right-side up and re-install it. That is supposed to make it work. I have never heard of this.










He seldom dry-camps. My suggestion is that he replace it with a small electric refrigerator.








Sounds safer than messing with stuff he doesn't know about.

Any help would be appreciated.

-->renegade


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My father had a service call years ago and all the guy did was take it out, turn it upside down (do not remember how long), reinstalled and it worked great. I do not remember what it does but it does work.

John


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep works very well but you need to do it longer than a couple of hours like maybe 24 hours then let set back upright for a day before toy start it this allows the ammonia crystals to dissolve. Now I would not do this with a good working unit but it is a good thing to try on a non working unit.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I've heard of a small bubble stopping the flow and the cold. Older models were prone to this if not operated on the level. Inverting and rolling might to the trick to move the bubble.

$0.2,
Scott


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for your help, everyone ... could nyone tell me how hard ti's going to be to get out?

















I can see my friend now ... hell only deal with some things for so long and then ...










... so I will probably end up doing most of the work.









I often tell my friend that he cannot afford me









Any input would be greatly appreciated.








That's why I think Outbackers is the best!


----------

